

8-year-old Worldisround service closing - kajecounterhack
http://worldisround.com/

======
markbao
Wow, it's a shame for that service to go away, with all the great content that
they have. Hopefully someone will buy it and make it more profitable...

------
kajecounterhack
I was thinking the same thing. I used worldisround for about 4 years now...

